

Who's looking for what on Gittip? - whit537
https://www.gittip.com/about/goals.html

======
pizza
Honest question: discussing finance with most people can be a little awkward
("Man he earns so much more than I do, I feel so ashamed of myself"), so is it
a good idea to display actual dollar values?

Also, I love aspen.

~~~
whit537
Re: Aspen ... thank you. :-)

I'm told in Finland everyone's income is public.

[http://re-iq.blogspot.com/2006/08/transparency-in-cold-light...](http://re-
iq.blogspot.com/2006/08/transparency-in-cold-light-of-finland.html)

Surely opinions differ on whether that's good or bad. If you think it's bad
then Gittip is probably not for you. :-)

~~~
pizza
I know, I know, but I'm assuming that most gittip users are American; if an
acquaintance asked you (I'm guessing you're American) "How much money do you
earn?", wouldn't you feel uncomfortable?

